# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل الحجامة غير جائزة يوم الأربعاء ويوم الأحد،؟ وما مدى صحة الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك؟

## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 هل الحجامة غير جائزة يوم الأربعاء ويوم الأحد، وهل الأحاديث الواردة في أن الحجامة تكون يوم السابع عشر والتاسع عشر صحيحة أم لا؟ 
وهل صحيح أن الحجامة لاتكون إلا في فصل الربيع ؟ وهل للحجامة موضع تختص به، ؟
وهل تحتجم المرأة التي تحيض ؟ وهل يوجد أثر صريح في ذلك؟
وماذا عن الدراسات الطبية ذات الصلة بالموضوع ؟
أرجوا من الأساتذة الكرام إثراء الموضوع وإفادتنا بارك الله في علمكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو السها

أما عن صحة الأحاديث:
1-" من احتجم لسبع عشرة و تسع عشرة و إحدى و عشرين كان شفاء من كل داء " .

قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 2 / 191 : 

أخرجه أبو داود ( 2 / 151 ) و عنه البيهقي ( 9 / 340 ) : حدثنا أبو توبة الربيع  
بن نافع حدثنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي عن سهيل عن أبيه عن # أبي هريرة #
مرفوعا . و هذا إسناد حسن رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم .


2-" الحجامة على الريق أمثل و فيه شفاء و بركة و تزيد في العقل و في الحفظ ,  
فاحتجموا على بركة الله يوم الخميس , و اجتنبوا الحجامة يوم الأربعاء و الجمعة  
و السبت و يوم الأحد تحريا , و احتجموا يوم الاثنين و الثلاثاء , فإنه اليوم  
الذي عافى الله فيه أيوب من البلاء و ضربه بالبلاء يوم الأربعاء , فإنه لا يبدو  
جذام و لا برص إلا يوم الأربعاء أو ليلة الأربعاء " .

قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 2 / 404 : 

أخرجه ابن ماجه ( 3487 ) و ابن عدي ( 87 / 1 ) و الخطيب في " الفقيه و المتفق.
و بالجملة فالحديث عندي حسن بمجموع هذه الروايات . و الله أعلم 

أما عن الحجامة هل لاتكون إلا في فصل الربيع ؟ وهل تحتجم المرأة التي تحيض ؟ وهل يوجد أثر صريح في ذلك؟
فالآراء الطبية المختصة لا تزال متضاربة في ذلك ، بل ثبت عن بعض السيف أنهم يحتجمون في كل وقت ، ولا إعلم فيها آثارا صحيحة ، 
أما عن مواصع الحجامة فقد جاءت فيها بعض الآثار الصحيحة ، مثل:
* كان صلى الله عليه وسلم  يحتجم في رأسه ، و يسميها أم مغيث . صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع:4928
 *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، احتجم على وركه من وثء كان به . أخرجه أبو داود وحسنه الحافظ ابن حجر وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود : 3863،  صحيح ابن ماجه  :2823 ،صحيح النسائي  :2848،

----------


## أبومروة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
معلومات قيمة نفع الله بك أخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالعزيز الشريف

رحم الله شيخنا الالباني 

ولكن هل ورد تصحيح لهذه الاحاديث لغير الالباني 

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ابو بردة

> .
> 
> 
> 2-" الحجامة على الريق أمثل و فيه شفاء و بركة و تزيد في العقل و في الحفظ , 
> فاحتجموا على بركة الله يوم الخميس , و اجتنبوا الحجامة يوم الأربعاء و الجمعة 
> و السبت و يوم الأحد تحريا , و احتجموا يوم الاثنين و الثلاثاء , فإنه اليوم 
> الذي عافى الله فيه أيوب من البلاء و ضربه بالبلاء يوم الأربعاء , فإنه لا يبدو 
> جذام و لا برص إلا يوم الأربعاء أو ليلة الأربعاء " .
> 
> ...


هذا الحديث منكر السندِ والمتنِ
ولا أدري كيف مشَّاه الشيخ رحمه الله

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فائدة : 
قال العقيلي :«وليس في هذا الباب في اختيار يوم للحجامة شيء يثبت» "الضعفاء" (1/172).

----------


## عبد الكريم الهاشمي

أيها الإخوة الفضلاء هذا بحث مختصر يتعلق بأحاديث توقيت الحجامة وبينت فيه ضعف أحاديث الباب
_تعليل أحاديث توقيت الحجامة__إن أحاديث توقيت الحجامة قد أعلها الأئمة المتقدمون بالجملة فممن أعلها أبو زرعة الرازي وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي والعقيلي والإمام أحمد غيرهم._
_قالالبرذعيفيسؤالاتهلأبيزرعةالمسألة (757): شهدتأبازرعةلايثبتفيكراهةالحجامةفييومبعينهولافياستحبابهفييومبعينهحديثا._
_وقالابنالجوزيفيالموضوعات(3\1509):قالالعقيليوليسيثبتفيالتوقيتفيالحجامةشيئفييومبعينهولافيالاختيارفيالحجامةوالكراهةشيئيثبت.قالابنمهديما صحعنالنبيصلىاللهعليهوسلمشيئإلاالأمربه._
_قالابنحجرفيالفتح(10\150): ولكونهذهالأحاديثلميصحمنهاشيئقالحنبلبنإسحاقكانأحمديحتجمأيوقتهاجبهالدموأيساعةكانت.اه_
_وظاهر صنيع البخاري أنه لا يثبت في ذلك شيئا حيث إنه بوب في صحيحه (باب أية ساعة يحتجم واحتجم أبو موسى ليلا) ثم أورد حديث عاصم بن عمر عن قتادة عن جابررضي الله عنه أنه عاد المقنع ثم قال لا أبرح حتى تحتجم فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:إن فيه شفاء. قال الحافظ في الفتح شارحا لهذا الحديث_
_قوله : ( باب أية ساعة يحتجم ) في رواية الكشميهني " أي ساعة " بلا هاء , والمراد بالساعة في الترجمة مطلق الزمان لا خصوص الساعة المتعارفة ثم قال: وورد في الأوقات اللائقة بالحجامة أحاديث ليس فيها شيء على شرطه , فكأنه أشار إلى أنها تصنع عند الاحتياج ولا تتقيد بوقت دون وقت , لأنه ذكر الاحتجام ليلا ._
_قلت: وجاء عن بعض الأئمة أنهم كرهوا الحجامة في أيام معينة لكن لم يثبتوا فيها حديثا مرفوعا، أما الحجامة في نهار رمضان أو للصائم هل هي من المفطرات أم لا؟ وإذا لم تكن من المفطرات هل تكره أولا؟ الخلاف في ذلك مشهور بين أهل العلم._
_لكنمقصودناهناهو عدمثبوتحديثمرفوععنالمعصومصلىاللهعليهوسلمفيكراهةأوحرمةالاحتجامفييوممنأيامالأسبوعأواستحبابذلكفيالسابععشروالتاسععشروالواحدوالعشرونكماجاءذلكفيبعض الأحاديثالتيسنذكرهاإنشاءاللهمعذكرعللها،وإنكانالأطباءقداستحبواذلكورأوه أنفعمايكون،كماقالابنحجرفيالفتح: وقد اتفق الأطباء على أن الحجامة في النصف الثاني من الشهر ثم في الربع الثالث من أرباعه أنفع من الحجامة في أوله وآخره , قال الموفق البغدادي : وذلك أن الأخلاط في أول الشهر تهيج وفي آخره تسكن , فأولى ما يكون الاستفراغ في أثنائه . والله أعلم ._





_وهذه جملة من الأحاديث التي وردت في توقيت الحجامة منها ما أخرجه الترمذي من طريق عباد بن منصور عن عكرمة قال_ كَانَ لاِبْنِ عَبَّاسٍ غِلْمَةٌ ثَلاَثَةٌ حَجَّامُونَ فَكَانَ اثْنَانِ مِنْهُمْ يُغِلاَّنِ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى أَهْلِهِ وَوَاحِدٌ يَحْجُمُهُ وَيَحْجُمُ أَهْلَهُ. قَالَ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ نَبِىُّ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ الْحَجَّامُ يُذْهِبُ الدَّمَ وَيُخِفُّ الصُّلْبَ وَيَجْلُو عَنِ الْبَصَرِ ». وَقَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حِينَ عُرِجَ بِهِ مَا مَرَّ عَلَى مَلإٍ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِلاَّ قَالُوا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحِجَامَةِ. وَقَالَ « إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَا تَحْتَجِمُونَ فِيهِ يَوْمَ سَبْعَ عَشَرَةَ وَيَوْمَ تِسْعَ عَشَرَةَ وَيَوْمَ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ »._ ثم قال الترمذي هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث عباد بن منصور._ 
_قلت: هذه العبارة من الترمذي رحمه الله تضعيف للحديث، يعرف ذلك كل من تتبع أحكامه في جامعه وعباد بن منصور هذا قال عنه يحي القطان كان لا يحفظ وقال ابن معين ليس بشيئ وكان يرمى بالقدر وقال أبو زرعة لين و قال أبو حاتم كان ضعيف الحديث ونرى أنه أخذ الأحاديث عن إبراهيم بن أبي يحي عن داود بن الحصين عن عكرمة وقال أبو داود ليس بذاك وعنده أحاديث فيها نكارة وقال النسائي ليس بحجة. وقد ذكر غير واحد من الحفاظ أنه مدلس..انظر الجرح والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم (6\76) و تهذيب التهذيب(5\90)._
_قلت: وعليه يتبين أن عبادا هذا مع ضعفه قد أخذ الأحاديث التي رواها عن عكرمة من إبراهيم بن أبي يحي الكذاب، قال ابن رجب الحنبلي في شرح علل الترمذي(1\412): وله حديث آخر في الحجامة،وحديث في الاكتحال ،وقد ذكرناهما أيضا وسئل عنها فقال:"حدثنيها ابن أبي يحي عن داود عن عكرمة"اه._
_بهذا يتبين نكارة هذا الحديث بهذا الإسناد لأن فيه رجلا ضعيفا وآخر كذاب وأما داود بن الحصين فقد وثقه الجمهور وتكلم ابن المديني في روايته عن عكرمة ويتبين كذلك الخطأ الذي وقع في بعض نسخ الترمذي المطبوعة من التصريح بالسماع بين عباد بن منصور وعكرمة والله أعلم._ 







_وأخرج أبوداود في سننه رقم(3863)من طريق سعيد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي عن سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا:"من احتجم لسبعة عشر وتسعة عشر وإحدى وعشرون كان شفاء من كل داء"._
_قلت: هذا الحديث منكر بهذا الإسناد تفرد به سعيد بن عبد الرحمن عن سهيل بن أبي صالح، وسهيل روى عنه خلائق، وعليه لا يحتمل تفرده عنه. وسعيد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي فيه لين أفرط فيه ابن حبان وقال عنه ابن عدي  له أحاديث غرائب حسان وقال أبو حاتم صالح وقال مرة لا بأس به ووثقه ابن معين.  انظر الجرح والتعديل(4\42).            _ 
_وجاء عند البرذعي في سؤالاته(2\568):_"ذكرت لأبي زرعة حديث سعيد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي عن سهيل بن أبي صالح في الحجامة لسبع عشرة من الشهر يوم الثلاثاء فقال : سعيد بن عبد الرحمن عن سهيل وحرك رأسه وكأنه إذا تفرد به ليس في موضع يعول عليه_..."     _ 
_  قلت: وقد أنكرت عليه أحاديث منها ما رواه عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا: فين تذكر صلاة وهو يصلي مع الإمام..الحديث أنكره أبو زرعة كما في العلل رقم(293) وقال هذا خطأ رواه مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر موقوفا وهو الصحيح.اه ولا شك أن الخطأ من سعيد بن عبد الرحمن والله أعلم._
_وأخرج الترمذي في جامعه(2189)قال حدثنا عبد القدوس بن محمد ثنا عمرو بن عاصم الكلابي ثنا همام وجرير بن حازم ثنا قتادة عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يحتجم في الأخدعين والكاهل وكان يحتجم لسبعة عشر وتسعة عشر وإحدى وعشرون. ثم قال الترمذي هذا حديث حسن غريب._
_قلت: وقد رواه مسلم بن إبراهيم عند أبي داود(3862) ووهب بن جريرعند ابن حبان (6077) وإسحاق بن عيسى عند ابن سعد في الطبقات(1\446) وأسود بن عامر عند ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (23969) ووكيع عند أحمد(11746)وابن ماجه(3483) وبهز بن أسد عند أحمد(12531) وعثمان اللاحقي عند البيهقي في السنن الكبرى(20016) سبعتهم عن جرير بن حازم عن قتادة عن أنس مرفوعا من دون زيادة " وكان يحتجم لسبعة عشر وتسعة عشر وإحدى وعشرون"_
_ورواه ابن سعد في الطبقات(1\447) عن عفان بن مسلم عن همام عن قتادة أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحتجم ثنتين في الأخدعين وواحدة في الكاهل. هكذا مرسلا وهو الصحيح فيه من دون تلك الزيادة فتبين أن عمرو بن عاصم الكلابي أخطأ على جرير في الزيادة لمخالفته لأصحاب جرير؛ وجرير بن حازم أخطأ في الرفع لمخالفته لهمام بن يحي وهو من الأثبات في قتادة كما قال غير واحد من الحفاظ  انظر الجرح والتعديل(9\107) وجرير بن حازم تكلم في روايته عن قتادة الإمام أحمد وابن معين وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي كما ذكر ذلك ابن رجب في شرح علل الترمذي وذكر رحمه الله أنه أسند مراسيل قال و منها حديثه في الحجامة في الأخدعين والكاهل اه شرح علل الترمذي(1\337)._
قال ابن ماجه (3486)حدثنا سويد بن سعيد . حدثنا عثمان بن مطر عن زكريا بن ميسرة عن النهاس ابن قهم عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : ( من أراد الحجامة فليتحر سبعة عشر أو تسعة عشر أو إحدى وعشرين . ولا يتبيغ بأحدكم الدم فيقتله ).
_قلت: عثمان بن مطر هو الشيباني أبو الفضل وهناك شِبه اتفاق بين الحفاظ على ضعفه ونكارة حديثه قال يحي بن معين ليس بشيئ وقال أبوحاتم ضعيف الحديث منكر الحديث وقال ابن حبان كان يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات لا يحل الاحتجاج به وقال أبو زرعة ضعيف الحديث وكذا ضعفه البخاري وأبو داود والنسائي وأبو أحمد الحاكم والساجي والعقيلي وابن عدي والدارقطني وغيرهم انظر الجرح والتعديل(925) والمجروحين(2\99) والتهذيب(7\140)._
وزكريا بن ميسرة لا تعرف له ترجمة لذا قال عنه الحافظ في التقريب(2027) مستور.
وأما النهاس بن قهم فقد ضعفه الأئمة قال أحمد كان قاصا وضعفه يحي القطان وقال الدرقطني مضطرب الحديث وقال أبو حاتم ليس بشيئ وكذا قال ابن معين انظر العلل ومعرفة الرجال(2\494) وسؤالات ابن الجنيد(1\412) والجرح والتعديل(2340) والتهذيب(10\426). 
فتبين أن هذا الإسناد مسلسل بالضعفاء.
_قال ابن ماجه_(3616)  حَدَّثَنَا سُوَيْدُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ مَطَرٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَبِى جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جُحَادَةَ عَنْ نَافِعٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ يَا نَافِعُ قَدْ تَبَيَّغَ بِىَ الدَّمُ فَالْتَمِسْ لِى حَجَّامًا وَاجْعَلْهُ رَفِيقًا إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْهُ شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا وَلاَ صَبِيًّا صَغِيرًا فَإِنِّى سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ:"الْحِجَ  امَةُ عَلَى الرِّيقِ أَمْثَلُ وَفِيهِ شِفَاءٌ وَبَرَكَةٌ وَتَزِيدُ فِى الْعَقْلِ وَفِى الْحِفْظِ فَاحْتَجِمُوا عَلَى بَرَكَةِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الْحِجَامَةَ يَوْمَ الأَرْبِعَاءِ وَالْجُمُعَةِ وَالسَّبْتِ وَيَوْمَ الأَحَدِ تَحَرِّيًا وَاحْتَجِمُوا يَوْمَ الاِثْنَيْنِ وَالثُّلاَثَاءِ فَإِنَّهُ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِى عَافَى اللَّهُ فِيهِ أَيُّوبَ مِنَ الْبَلاَءِ وَضَرَبَهُ بِالْبَلاَءِ يَوْمَ الأَرْبِعَاءِ فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَبْدُو جُذَامٌ وَلاَ بَرَصٌ إِلاَّ يَوْمَ الأَرْبِعَاءِ أَوْ لَيْلَةَ الأَرْبِعَاءِ_"_ 
_قلت: عثمان بن مطر سبق ذكر ضعفه وشيخه الحسن بن أبي جعفر الجعفري ضعيف أيضا قال عنه ابن معين لا شيئ وقال أبو حاتم ليس بالقوي وكذا قال أبو زرعة وتركه أحمد وقال البخاري منكر الحديث وضعفه النسائي وقال ابن عدي أحاديثه صالحة وهو يروي الغرائب وخاصة عن محمد بن جحادة. انظر الجرح والتعديل(3\29) والمجروحين(1\236) والتهذيب(2\227)  وهذا الحديث من روايته عن ابن جحادة فهذا السند في غاية النكارة_
_ وقد رواه ابن ماجه أيضا عن_ محمد بن المصفَّى الحمصي حدثنا عثمان بن عبد الرحمن حدثنا عبد الله بن عصمة عن سعيد بن ميمون عن نافع قال قال ابن عمر_ مثله._
_وهذا إسناد منكر أيضا الثلاثة دون نافع مجهولون وقد ذكر هذا الحديث ابن عدي في كتابه الكامل في الضعفاء(2\308) وأعله رحمه الله._ 
_وروي بأسانيد واهية عن نافع كرواية عبد الله بن صالح كاتب الليث عن عطاف بن خالد عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا بنحوه قال أبوحاتم في العلل(2346)هذا مما أدخل على أبي صالح[يعني كاتب الليث].اه_ 
_ وكاتب الليث هذا ابتلي بجار له كان يدخل في أحاديثه فروى موضوعات وهذا منها، وعليه هذا الطريق لايصلح في المتابعات لنص الأئمة على أنه مما أدخل عليه كما نقلنا ذلك عن أبي حاتم والله أعلم._
_ورواه عبدالله بن هشام الدستوائي عن أبيه عن أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر بنحوه قال أبوحاتم وعبد الله متروك._
_وكذا رواه محمد بن إسماعيل المرادي عن أبيه عن نافع بنحوه قال أبو حاتم هذا حديث باطل، محمد هذا مجهول وأبوه مجهول.اه_ 
_قلت: وعليه يتبين نكارة هذا الحديث بجميع طرقه ولا يبعد أن يكون هؤلاء الضعفاء قد أخذوه عن بعضهم أو أنها نسخة منكرة تداولوها وأعرض عنها الثقات، خاصة وأن أحاديث نافع عن ابن عمر مشهورة يحرص الثقات على روايتها وحفظها فأين الحفاظ الأثبات منها ؟؟.._
_وروى البيهقي في سننه الصغير(20023) والحاكم في المستدرك(8256) وغيرهما من طريق سليمان بن أرقم عن الزهري عن ابن المسيب عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا:_ من  احتجم يوم الأربعاء ويوم السبت فرأى وضحاً فلا يلومن إلا نفسه_._ 
_قلت: هذا سند واه جدا سليمان بن أرقم متروك قال البخاري تركوه وقال الفلاس ليس بثقة وروى أحاديث منكرة وقال أحمد ليس بشيئ وقال ابن معين ليس يسوى فلسا وليس بشيئ وقال أبو حاتم متروك الحديث وقال أبو زرعة ضعيف الحديث متروك الحديث وقال ابن حبان كان ممن يقلب الأخبار  ويروي عن الثقات الموضوعات. انظر التاريخ الكبير للبخاري(1756) والجرح والتعديل(450) والمجروحين(1\328)._
_وقال ابن عدي في الكامل(4\126)بعدما ذكر هذا الحديث:_هذه الأحاديث التي أمليتها بأسانيدها غير محفوظة_.اه_
_وهذا الحديث الصواب فيه عن الزهري مرسلا كما رجح ذلك الدارقطني في العلل(9\373)._ 
_وقد روى هذا الحديث عبد الرزاق في المصنف(19816) عن معمر بن راشد عن الزهري مرسلا، وقال البيهقي في سننه الصغير(3120) روي عن الزهري موصولا ومرسلا ومرفوعا وذكر الحديث ثم قال ووصله ضعيف._

----------


## عبد الكريم الهاشمي

أعتذر أيها الإحوة الفضلاء وقع شيئ في النسخ

----------

